# Chronicles Author releases A King's Quest, Free Fantasy Ebook for Nook and Kindle



## Damiynn

To those of you who know me, I have been a long time resident of the chron.  My book that has been spoken about on here almost enough times to get my own spot lol is coming out for free to any who have a nook or a Kindle. So if you want a good book its free


----------



## Damiynn

Sorry there was a mistake by the publisher, A King's Quest is going to be .99 cents to any who want it for nook


----------

